# Night fishing



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Thinking about hitting up 3M(wayside) bridge tonight or maybe the wahoo stadium tonight... any suggestions on catching anything I can call good table fare lol??? I just want to put the lady on catching fish.. white trout, spec, sheephead, reds. Anything really??? Any and all suggestions welcome... I have a little John boat, what do y’all think about me pulling it over tonight. Looks like the winds are low tonight. Y’all think I’d do better around the pillons at 3M??? I’d love to get her on a school of bigger white trout..


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Well we took the Jon boat to 3M... wind picked up and it was a little rougher than I like it to be.... BUT ....we killed the white trout. Fished about an hour and half and caught more fish than I ever care to clean... pics coming in the am!!


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

The pics will not load for some reason. There are pics on my thread in the inshore reports section labeled 12/3 white trout


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that sounds like a great trip


----------

